# Can Humax Series 2 DRT800 can be Hacked?



## JorSlz (Jan 24, 2007)

please can somebody here help me. 

I have a Humax 80 hard drive serie 2 that I would like to know if this one can be hacked?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

It is only software hackable after you desolder the prom and replace it with one with null initrd. If you're good with a soldering iron, it might not be too hard. Otherwise check over on ddb, there may still be people offering prom mod services.


----------



## JorSlz (Jan 24, 2007)

what you mean. I don't undestand much about this. This is my first time that I am trying to do this.

there is any software to download or how I do this?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It can be hacked with software, but you need to hack the PROM code first, by removing the PROM chip (which is soldered to the mainboard), reading it, modifying the code, writing it, and replacing the chip. Or paying somebody to do the deed for you. 

Although you don't really need to, as the stock software has enough features to satisfy most people.


----------

